# I need some advice!



## KimberleyV (May 27, 2012)

Okay here's the thing, I've been using ginger capsules for a few weeks and they are like magic pills to me. I also use peppermins capsules, and I just started taking Magnesium. I also use passiaflora complex for my anxiety and something else but I dont know the english name for it but its for gassyness. But I also notice that I have been burping a lot! And I dont like it and my tummy keeps making noises which is very annoying..I dont know what to do..should I stop taking so many things? What pills and stuffs helped for all of you? I also would like to try aloe vera..any suggestions as to what I should do I suffer from IBS A and its hard to find something for that.


----------

